# Hanshi George Anderson



## stone_dragone (Oct 18, 2009)

Posted here because I couldn't find a thread in the Memorial section...TwendKata posted something in the Japanese forum, but here it is as well.


On August 6, 2009, 10th degree black belt George Anderson, father of the Kwanmukan and Kwanmu Zen Do Kai system passed into memory.  He began his martial journey in the early 1950s and served in time as President of AAU Karate, the USA Karate Federation and the USA Karate Do Federation. He also served as a member of the US Olympic committee Board of Directors.

To your eternal rest Hanshi.  I am poorer for not having met you.


----------



## stickarts (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------

